# Everyday trip to the vet?



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

:wild: Anyone who has ever worked in the veterinary field will appreciate this one!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I seriously wished that could have played in the waiting room of the vet's office i work for- so funny!!


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

"5 years is ancient for a dog. That explains his mummified appearance."

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing. I really also love the "real doctor" one.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

"do you have any children?"
"yes, 3."
"I'm sorry."

LOL


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahahaa! I wish I could share some of the ridiculous stories I've witnessed since working at the animal hospital.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL - "it won't matter, it's suspended anyway"


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, that was great!


----------

